# Competitive Trail Riding



## kaylamarie (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi All,

Looking to get into shorter timed competitive trail riding, but I have no idea where to start...any suggestions??


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Are you looking for competitive trail riding (such as NATRC) or competitive trail challenges (like ACTHA)? One is distance riding (generally 25-100 miles over 1-3 days) over a marked trail in a set time the other is a more casually paced marked trail (generally under 10 miles) with trail obstacles which are judged along the way.

Easiest thing is to find a local-to-you organization. Where are you located?


----------



## kaylamarie (Feb 24, 2015)

I am in Charlotte, NC. I had a friend tell me about one she went to where they rode for several miles and you had to get as close to the "ideal time" as possible. She only went to the one, though and doesn't know a lot about it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

kaylamarie said:


> I am in Charlotte, NC. I had a friend tell me about one she went to where they rode for several miles and you had to get as close to the "ideal time" as possible. She only went to the one, though and doesn't know a lot about it.


That sounds more like what would be called a 'hunter pace' in this area, where you ride a marked course (generally under 10 miles) and try to be closest to the optimal time (which is picked by management and not known to riders ahead of time). Placings are then given according to who was closest to that ideal time. You may want to ask your friend what group put it on so you can contact them to see about future events. Around here, those are organized by local riding groups (versus big organizations).

If you are looking for information on distance riding in your area, SEDRA is a very active group with lots of members all over the southeast. Their website is a wealth of information.


----------



## kaylamarie (Feb 24, 2015)

That is exactly what I was thinking of. Thanks!!

Kayla


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The NATRC competitive trail rides are usually about 40 miles per weekend for Novice and 50 miles per weekend for Open or CP. 

You usually check in on Friday evening, Ride Sat and Sun and have some awards Sunday afternoon before heading home

You are timed. You have a 15 minute window to arrive at the finish line in. Too early or too late and you are out of the game,. Basically they want to see if you can rate the speed of your horse over the course. You will also have a vet judge and horsemanship judge watching you during the day. Everybody starts with 100 points and they deduct if you fail an obsticle or your horse doesn't meet the vet declared P&R's for the day.

Great fun and good way to learn with your horse.
NATRC.ORG


----------

